# Adjusting Ski Bindings



## John84 (Jul 30, 2005)

This is probably going to sound pretty stupid, but this is my first pair of skis I've ever owned and I need to adjust the bindings. I'm fairly sure that all I need is a screw driver to adjust them (Salomon C710's), but I just wanted to make sure before I go around changing things. Right now they're set at 6 on a 1-10 scale and    pop off too easily if I stop suddenly. Thanks for the help.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 30, 2005)

are your sure there isnt something wrong... at 6 they shouldnt pop off that easy.  If you dont mind me asking what do you weigh?  Besides that i have nothing to add, dont know about adjusting bindings and dont know if these are good or bad binding if that is the reason.


----------



## John84 (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 155-160. They don't pop off very often but the last time it happened I twisted my ankle so I'd like to set them a little higher.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 30, 2005)

John84 said:
			
		

> I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 155-160. They don't pop off very often but the last time it happened I twisted my ankle so I'd like to set them a little higher.



dont think it should happen at 6, but not positive... wait for someone else to give you some better advice than i can.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> are your sure there isnt something wrong... at 6 they shouldnt pop off that easy.


how can you make a statement like that without knowing this guys height, weight, or ability level which is how DIN is determined?  my skis would pop off left and right on a DIN 6.

john84, doing binding adjustments yourself is serious business but not an unfrequent practice if you are positive it needs to be done and pre-release issues not being the result of a binding failure.  all you need is a flathead screw drive.  turn the screws on either end of your front/rear binding and go up small increments.  try .5 to start.  if you are still having issues, go up another .5 etc.  be careful you don't put up the DIN too high or the skis will not pop off when you need them to.

also, it would be helpful to know which side needs tightening.  how are you releasing from the binding?  i.e. will you need to tighten the front or rear of the binder.  finally, i would wonder are you doing something specifically in your technique that is suddenly causing the release or has this been a constant.  sounds like something new?  bindings definitely should not release on a sudden stop so tightening them down may be helpful.  if they are old binders, you may want to bring them to a shop to have them inspected.  also, be weary if you tighten the DIN up too much, you could be looking at a worse injury than a twisted ankle or could break the ski in a fall if it can't pop off.  good luck.


----------



## teachski (Jul 31, 2005)

John84, you said this is your first pair of skis.  From this I can draw the assumption that you are a relative novice.  You gave your height and weight in a later post.  You also said that this does not happen very often, but that last time they fell off you twisted your ankle.  Do you think that maybe if they had not come off you may have broken that ankle or sustained a worse injury?  The binding is designed to come off in a fall.  You did not tell us the circumstances in which the ski came off.  Did you fall when it came off?

I too have a ski with an S710 binding.  It is set a little more than 6.  I am a little shorter than you, but also a little heavier.  I've been skiing for almost 40 years.  I am a ski patroller and have been a ski instructor.  Though I don't always ski aggressivley, I have skied quite aggressively on this ski and have not had trouble with premature binding release.  

Before saying that the din on your binding needs to be made higher I want you to think of a couple things.  
1.) How often does this happen?
2.) Does this happen during a fall?
3.)Have you had this binding tested by a skilled technician?

Contrary to the belief of some, NEVER set your bindings yourself.  This is particularly true if you are new to the sport.  You should have your bindings tested each year as well. Leave the settings alone and take the skis to a shop that had a good reputation and have them checked.  If they are truly coming off prematurely, tell them that.  There may be a problem with the binding.  But, if you are complaining because they come off when you fall...hey, that's they way they are supposed to work, and they are doing this to keep you from sustaining a more serious injury.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2005)

I would take them to a shop and have them tested.  If they're falling off during regular skiing there may be something wrong.  My bindings are set to 6.5 and I'm 6'4" 280lbs, the only time mine come off is when I fall, then its a good thing.  A qualified shop can test your bindings to make sure that they meet the manufacturers specifications, and it should only cost you about $15.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 31, 2005)

What condition are your ski boots in?  Are the toe & heel edges in clean condition without rounded or frayed edges?  :blink: 

If the toe/heel edges are rounded/frayed there will be a problem with the bindings releasing…you may need new toe/heel pieces or new boots…if the toe/heel edges are in fine shape then the bindings may need adjustment…

Anyhow…Take your gear to a professional ski shop in the late fall (second opinion…maybe a different shop than the one your currently using)and have them adjust the boots & bindings if they deem it necessary after reviewing the information you provide...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew that he was an intermiadiate skier from his posts before, and after writing that i thought to myself i should ask him weight, but never thought to delete the first part.  I just made the assumption that he was a normal weight, which i guess i shouldnt have.


----------



## John84 (Jul 31, 2005)

The binding releasing wouldn't have caused me any concern if it had released during a fall, but it released as I was stopping suddenly to avoid someone who had fallen a few feet in front of me, which caused me to fall.


----------



## salida (Jul 31, 2005)

Just to clarify things... its not a big deal to adjust bindings yourself.  Lots of people do it, and just because you want to tighten two screws on your ski, don't let people deter you from messing with your own equipment.  You know how shop techs become shop techs, they start by being little kids messing around with their skis and bindings.  Sure they are going to do a release test to make sure a DIN 6 is acting like a DIN 6, but if you already have a basis of what DIN 6 on your ski feals like... then you know.  GO up to 6.5 or 7 and see how that feels.  By the way dont forget to change the back release while your at it.  

-porter


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 31, 2005)

I think I figured it out.  You need to unscrew the heel pieces and throw them in the trash. Go buy two strong springs and screw the ends of one spring into the sides of each toe piece(forming a loop). Now you have some real bindings. Let me know when you want to upgrade your boots.
 :lol: 

Sorry, although I do my own binding adjustments I never give suggestions on binding adjustments, even to my friends. Take them to a qualified shop.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out.  You need to unscrew the heel pieces and throw them in the trash. Go buy two strong springs and screw the ends of one spring into the sides of each toe piece(forming a loop). Now you have some real bindings. Let me know when you want to upgrade your boots.
> :lol:



then stop bathing and your all set :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 1, 2005)

I think there's an easy way to decide of you should adjust your own bindings- If you need to ask a question before doing the adjustment, take them to a shop. 
 Think of it as an insurance policy- I'd much rather pay $20 and know it's right than save the $20 and take a big risk that I'll lose a limb.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2005)

Just jumping in this AM, but my best advice is that for liability issues, both for you and the manufacturer, take your skis to a certified shop to do the work for you.  Otherwise, it is possible that you could void the warranty on them, should any exist, 'cause if you get hurt and sue, the first thing that the manufacturer(s) will want to know is who adjusted your bindings for you...


----------



## teachski (Aug 1, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Just jumping in this AM, but my best advice is that for liability issues, both for you and the manufacturer, take your skis to a certified shop to do the work for you.  Otherwise, it is possible that you could void the warranty on them, should any exist, 'cause if you get hurt and sue, the first thing that the manufacturer(s) will want to know is who adjusted your bindings for you...



Exactly!

But beyond the fact that you may void your warranty, please consider the liability issues of the people writing here telling this person (unknown) to do it themself, then telling them how to do it.  They now have your advice in writing.  You are now liable if they take your advice and something happens to them.  

TAKE THEM TO A SHOP!!!  End of discussion!


----------



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2005)

also i wouldnt bring the to ski market... that places scares me, heard too many stories of what they have done


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep, avoid 'da Ski Market.  Take 'em to someone you trust.  They will resolve the problem, check your boots, etc.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 1, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I think there's an easy way to decide of you should adjust your own bindings- If you need to ask a question before doing the adjustment, take them to a shop.
> Think of it as an insurance policy- I'd much rather pay $20 and know it's right than save the $20 and take a big risk that I'll lose a limb.


probably the best advice of the whole thread.
 :beer:


----------



## John84 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, and I wouldn't sink to the level of suing people if I got hurt skiing.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 1, 2005)

John 84....here is the deal
your Salomon C710's are a low end binder.
With that said Higher end binders have stronger springs in them.....translated it comes down to "RTF" (Return to Center Force), binders while skiing are allways "active" opening anc closingb and recentering the boot.
If they reach a certian point while opening and pass the limit of the "RTF" they will bail you out.
A high end binder with stronger springs Will keep you in longer due to slower spring rates(Sure a  low end binder with let's say a din of "6" will have the same din values as a high end binder yet the "open/close" acations will hapen faster)....bla,bla,bla.....
John if you are not a certified binder tech. I am going to be so bold as to say this "Don't touch them"!

A cert tech will take info from you such as
Height
weight
age(over 50 and under age 9)
Skier type
boot sole length

once this info is collected we look up on a chart for your din.
Also whe "AFD" interface will be inspeced. if there are scraches more than 1 mm. the boot will be rejected.
Also the toe hight and heel hight will be inspeced.
worn too much Rejeced!

back to setting the din.
Place the cleaned boot into the binders toe and set the din on the toe,(also check the afd for scraches torn or missing pieces and replace) then set the din on the heel.
Click it in and then set the toe height(but not on your binder, it has an auto toe height adujster, as do most binders on the market).
Btw The "S" series toe hight will be 0-.5mm.(also the "toe Wings will have to be set) but not on the "C" series.
next set the forward pressure.
Cycle the binder by hand three times and check for any places it might be hanging up.
if it passes that inspection then a lipe/vt cal test will be preformed Three times (three times toe left and right, three times heel)
if it falls "IN range or "in Use range"
then ski it.
now thes tests are suggested numbers suplyer by the skier and there is no garntee that whey will hold you in or let you out if needed.
My advice to you is take it to your local shop and have them checked out...unless you don't give a $#1t about your safty, then have at it.....Peace out Paul Elliott


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn!
I was realy stoned when i wrote the above post...notice the spelling...but the info is right on......


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> Damn!
> I was realy stoned when i wrote the above post...notice the spelling...but the info is right on......



:lol:


----------

